# Poop For Fertilizer



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

A wild question, but has anyone ever used dried pigeon poop for fertilizer?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry,misread the heading...Pigeon poop great for flowers and the garder for vegies...I give some to friends to help their flower beds....Alamo


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

bbcdon said:


> A wild question, but has anyone ever used dried pigeon poop for fertilizer?


When we clean out the aviary, we put the poop in large compost bins and,in due course, it breaks down into an excellent nitrogen-rich crumbly compost. One of the neighbors would testify to its qualities in helping him grow potatoes 

John


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I grew softball sized tomatoes, luv bug size zucs, and chest high eggplant using pig poop. I also compost it for at least a year before I use it. 

Randy


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess I will do the same.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, they sell chicken poop. Same thing pretty much. If you use it fresh, keep it away from plant stems, or it could burn them. Too Strong. Doesn't take much to work. If you compost it first, it won't burn the plants. I just add it to the compost pile and dig it in. Every little bit helps.


----------



## homeseeker (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll just throw mine in with the compost from now on then. Thanks all


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

My aunt always asks me for pigeon droppings for her garden. It's extremely rich in nitrogen. Also, a friend of mine has burned dried droppings and he claims it burns for days on end!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, Great stuff for flowers.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think manures are good fertilizers. I think they even have human manures that are used as such after watching "Dirty Jobs." Obviously such human manures are processed.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

You would be surprised at the line of products which have human sludge in them. Most potting soils, etc. have this.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried using a manure tea? You fill a barrel with water, into which you have put the manure. Just let it steep in the sun for a few days. Works great on both flowers and vegetables. And you don't have to compost it either. Just water the plants with it now and then for a boost.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats a great idea. Help defray some of the expense by selling poop. That is capitalism in action.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Thats a great idea. Help defray some of the expense by selling poop. That is capitalism in action.


LOL!!! LOL!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We use it all the time  Last year was probably our best year for the garden - the corn shot up 7 feet tall, and we had so many tomatoes that we had to let the chickens help us eat them all 
There was a segment in the Secrets of Champions videos about making pigeon poop bricks. They added some water and put some of the junk in a press, compacting it into a nice brick shape and squeezing all the water out. They held up pretty good and burned for a long time, and gave off a lot of heat. Not sure how the smell would go, but I'm sure if you needed to heat something, they'd work out pretty good  Maybe as long as you didn't get any of those nesting bird poops...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

MaryOfExeter said:


> We use it all the time  Last year was probably our best year for the garden - the corn shot up 7 feet tall, and we had so many tomatoes that we had to let the chickens help us eat them all
> There was a segment in the Secrets of Champions videos about making pigeon poop bricks. They added some water and put some of the junk in a press, compacting it into a nice brick shape and squeezing all the water out. They held up pretty good and burned for a long time, and gave off a lot of heat. Not sure how the smell would go, but I'm sure if you needed to heat something, they'd work out pretty good  Maybe as long as you didn't get any of those nesting bird poops...


 I can just see the looks on the wife's face, as I throw a couple of bricks of pigeon poop onto the fire, as we roast those hot dogs and hamburgers and such...yum....yum.....

Perhaps I could open a new kind of steak house ? We would most likely have a very unique flavor...just not sure exactly how I would market it though....maybe it would be best to just keep it a secret....like the Col. Sanders did with his fried chicken parts ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

I use the manure tea on both the garden and orchard. I have two 55 gal barrels that I put rabbit, pigeon and cow manure in. Fill them full of water and serve tea to the plants. In the fall I use the tractor to haul the one from my orchard over to the garden and dump it out, using the stuff left inside to add to the garden soil.
When we bought this place, you could turn shovel full after shovel of dirt and never see an earth worm. Now, they are all over the place. Compost and feed, but I am staying away from the bricks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

UncleBuck said:


> I use the manure tea on both the garden and orchard. I have two 55 gal barrels that I put rabbit, pigeon and cow manure in. Fill them full of water and serve tea to the plants. In the fall I use the tractor to haul the one from my orchard over to the garden and dump it out, using the stuff left inside to add to the garden soil.
> When we bought this place, you could turn shovel full after shovel of dirt and never see an earth worm. Now, they are all over the place. Compost and feed, but I am staying away from the bricks.


Yep! Teas great! We had the same thing. When we moved here, no worms, started improving the soil 22 years ago, now it's full of earthworms. I do the same. Dump it all in the garden at the end of the year. Then I dump in a couple of feet deep of leaves. Cover the whole garden with them. The ground doesn't freeze, so the earthworms work all winter digesting and composting the leaves. By springtime, they're now only a few inches deep. All the rest is composted. We just dig it in. Makes the soil great, and each year you are improving it and putting the life back into it that the growing plants had depleted it of. Can't get better soil. Ask the worms!


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

It appear's we have some avid gardener's here.I think it goe's hand in hand with pigeon's. Wether you live in the city or not, I think we're a very organic breed of people.
A few year's ago I looked into selling pigeon poop commercialy. The competition was strong...they even had rhino poop out there!
But in this "new" found green enviroment, it may be a chance to offset some of the cost's. It's all about packaging,and changing the name to something a little more exotic...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> *I can just see the looks on the wife's face*, as I throw a couple of bricks of pigeon poop onto the fire, as we roast those hot dogs and hamburgers and such...yum....yum.....
> 
> Perhaps I could open a new kind of steak house ? We would most likely have a very unique flavor...just not sure exactly how I would market it though....*maybe it would be best to just keep it a secret....like the Col. Sanders did *with his fried chicken parts ?


ROFL!!!

I mix it with the shavings I use in their nest boxes and use it as a mulch. It's hilarious, the one place on the back lawn that I dump their bath water each day (which by the end of bathing time, has poop in it!) is SO GREEN and lush, much taller and healthier than the other grass. The roses get the mulch around them too and are healthier than ever. I always say too bad for my scrooge neighbors who hate my pigeons; they could have lovely gardens too but nooooo. Too bad for them!  This summer is the first summer I'm planning a veggie garden in awhile, and the first one to be planned with pigeon fertilizer, so I'm countin' on those basketball sized tomatoes!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I read that the French use it for Champagne grape vines.

Neighbor here in Germany said it was too rich (in what?) to put on farmer's fields. May not be accurate.

Larry


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Larry_Cologne said:


> I read that the French use it for Champagne grape vines.
> 
> Neighbor here in Germany said it was too rich (in what?) to put on farmer's fields. May not be accurate.
> 
> Larry


Checked out your site. Nice.
Pigeon poop is a hot manure.To much acid or alkali, I do not know. A little is good, but anymore than a little is too much!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

The nitrogen level is what they are referring to about being hot. Just the rite amount and they grow and turn a deep green on lawns. Too much, and it will burn the plants.


----------

